# CSUSA "I Didn't Know That" moment of the day



## GoodTurns (Nov 15, 2010)

I called CSUSA earlier today to submit the Group Buy order and was pleasantly surprised to hear that they now have a "Club Coordinator" who handles Group Buys for clubs and groups such as IAP.  Apparently, the benefits vary with order size and such, but they put an additional discount (beyond the 25% quantity discount) on our order of approximately 13% on everything!!!! 

Everyone in the order will see a paypal refund after I complete packing and shipping and have the exact percentage.  They also gave free shipping on the whole order. (that piece will go back to IAP as part of the 1% add on that will not be used!)

If you run a group buy, ask for the Group Buy or Club Coordinator, don't just order online!!!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 15, 2010)

I had been trying to get a club discount at CSUSA for the IAP for a while, and spoke with a lot of upper management there - looks like it's in effect for group buys!

Glad to hear it!!

Andrew


----------



## tbroye (Nov 15, 2010)

Jon

Give my refund to IAP please

Thanks


----------



## bensoelberg (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't say anything bad about CSUSA.  Everything that I've ever ordered from them was delivered very quickly.  Every time I've called, they've answered all of my questions.  I attended one of their workshops back in June and was impressed by the instructors and office personnel.  Plus, they are the ones who directed me to the IAP!  I bought my mandrel and first pen turning supplies after attending the turning workshop and asked a ton of questions and was told to check out this website for more information.  I'm glad I followed their advice.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 15, 2010)

tbroye said:


> Jon
> 
> Give my refund to IAP please
> 
> Thanks



very generous, will do.


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 15, 2010)

tbroye said:


> Jon
> 
> Give my refund to IAP please
> 
> Thanks


 

Tom
What a great idea ! Do you mind if I follow in your footsteps? I'll call it "tuition" for all the great education I get here. 
Cheers
Bob

Jon
Add me to the list......
Thanks


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 15, 2010)

bobleibo said:


> tbroye said:
> 
> 
> > Jon
> ...



Done.  Thank you!


----------



## tbroye (Nov 15, 2010)

It Goes to a good cause and saves jon some work.


----------

